# it has begun...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, this is where im at right now...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

pleco, i just threw in this morning...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

how long do you think its going to take before you've got your P's in there?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

local water lily, just blooming this morning..


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> how long do you think its going to take before you've got your P's in there?


 well, i might throw a couple in today (4-5).


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

since it is so big, i am not worrying about not cycling doing much harm to the fish, since i am going to only have a couple in there, i have a convict and a couple other fish in there now and they seem healthy and doing good, i am going to be watching it carefully for the next few weeks.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

have you got your filter system built up? Wouldnt mind seeing some pics of that


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> have you got your filter system built up? Wouldnt mind seeing some pics of that


 well, for now i have the stock 900 GPH pump and filter on it now, but i will be building a wet-dry soon or a sort of cascade system that i will definately take pics of when im done. ive got to go for now, but ill be back later.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

how many gallons?


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet, you're actually doing it. Not that I doubted you but people have a tendency to "say" and not "do".

I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, your gonna have one nice shoal on your hands. Gonna be a bitch to feed all them


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Just catch some stray cats and throw them in. Should keep the shoal happy for a few days!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is that thing out side what kind of cover do you have isnt gonna be tough to keep

clean (alge and leaves, be hard to heat too isnt it)

hope the birds need a bath that will help i keepin feed cost down :laugh: use

some decoy ducks :laugh:

and yea put up some good pics of the filteration system when your done


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Amazing! Wrathofgeo is P-FURY's NIGEL.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> how many gallons?


 2400 gal.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i am not sure 900 GPH will provide sufficient filtration... will it?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

andymel said:


> Just catch some stray cats and throw them in. Should keep the shoal happy for a few days!


 lol i dont think id have the heart to do that, id probally through in an occasional rat though, for feeding im thinking about fish, and beefheart, also some chicken and bait squid, to mix up their diet.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> is that thing out side what kind of cover do you have isnt gonna be tough to keep
> 
> clean (alge and leaves, be hard to heat too isnt it)
> 
> ...


 yeah its outside, i think i might have to get a mini carport over it if it gets bad, leaves are not a prob because there arent many trees here that shed leaves, but algae is going to be my main concern, i have 6 plecos in there for now, may need to get more. i'm going to see what i can do to keep algae down, i hear many plants actually eat algae? but i do not know if this is true, i hope to plant alot of cabamba and anarcharis (spelling?) on the bottom. as for birds, im actually worried about hawks and eagles comin around for a treat, so i might have to put a screen over it...

once i have the filtration system completed i will take pics of course.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i am not sure 900 GPH will provide sufficient filtration... will it?


 no i didnt think so when i was buying it, but i have a much stronger pump i was talking about in my other thread for it, this is just a temporary filtration system until i get my other system up.


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

god i cant wait to see tha with p's in it? any idea how many u gonna be adding?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i only have about 10 to add right now, no money









but hopefully in the future i will be able to add much more.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

OMG! that is fudgin' awsome! can't wait to see the p's in there!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> OMG! that is fudgin' awsome! can't wait to see the p's in there!


 hehe, i threw in a cariba and 2 supers a couple of hours ago, they are doing fine and already eating some of the 25 feeders i have in there.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

just curious, where are you located? If your in an illegal state I would keep my mouth shut that I had a pool full of piranhas. If you keep p's indoors you will not have problems, but i can assure you if you keep them in a pool outdoors and the Freshwater Game Commission were to hear about it, there would be some problems. In other words I would not be having public tours of my pond. Just a word of advice :nod:


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy moly. Might it be a bit of a problem heating during colder seasons?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

from what i know of, the water doesnt get to an extremely low temp here in winter. but if i have to, then i will get a pool heater for it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

armac said:


> just curious, where are you located? If your in an illegal state I would keep my mouth shut that I had a pool full of piranhas. If you keep p's indoors you will not have problems, but i can assure you if you keep them in a pool outdoors and the Freshwater Game Commission were to hear about it, there would be some problems. In other words I would not be having public tours of my pond. Just a word of advice :nod:


 sorry, cant say.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

you already posted your from Florida, no problem


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn, very nice geo, I can't wait to see the shoal you have in there. Keep us updated!


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> hehe, i threw in a cariba and 2 supers a couple of hours ago, they are doing fine and already eating some of the 25 feeders i have in there.


thats awesome...any pics of the p's in there???


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

looking good







more pics....


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

looking at it again i'm still in aw that your doin' it!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

More Pics come on!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..huge pool...lol..you can be like peacock and go swimming with them..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The is friggin awesome







I cant wait to see some Pics once the P's get in there


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

DUDE YOU ROCK!!







WE WANT PICS!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow man. thats bad ass!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

thats gonna be 1 big ass fish tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats gonna be a nice pond 
cant wait to see lots of pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

WOW! very nice







, post pics once you get some piranhas in there. BTW what type are you putting on there and how many?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't go swimming in there :laugh: J/K.


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

any updates??? i keep checkin this everyday hopin to see new pics???

any?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

any updates on this project yet?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

this thread has been goin a while.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

you know what would be badass... if you did swim with them... feed em really good, then throw on your skeebees and grab a photographer... underwater camera would be sweet too!


----------

